# 2 injection sites with same medication



## nscoder (May 5, 2011)

I cant seem to find this answer anywhere so i thought i'd ask. If the same medication was split and given in two different sites, how would this be coded? What modifier would you use and would it be on the medication or the administration code? Are there two Administration codes?

for example, would it be
96372
med
96372
med- modifer

OR
96372
med
med-modifer

OR 
96372- modifer
med
96372
med

???


----------



## LTibbetts (May 6, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say just bill 96372 and med, each once. Only once dose of med, so that would be just the one charge. As far as the other injection location, I don't think that matters since it is probably the same syringe so you shouldn't need to bill another, separate injection. I could be wrong, so if anyone else has anything more concrete, please come forward. This is an unsual situation, I'll give you that...lol. Good luck


----------



## Mojo (May 6, 2011)

http://www.hcpro.com/REV-230459-859/QA-One-injection-code-or-two.html

Report multiple units of 96372 for a split dose

Q. A physician orders one dose of a medication to be administered IM/SQ. The volume required for this dose exceeds the amount recommended for a single injection, so the nurse must split the dose into two IM/SQ injections. Can we report one or two units of 96372 to report this service?

A. The definition of CPT 96372 states "Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); subcutaneous or intramuscular," and represents a single IM/SQ injection. In the case of a "split dose", as described in your question, the drug is prepared and drawn up into two separate syringes. It is then administered in two individual injections in two distinct anatomic sites. Report each injection individually with CPT code 96372. To substantiate the charges, nursing staff should document that the medication was administered in two injections and note the site of each injection.


----------

